# networksetup

## sweetangelhsd

please can someone help me out of the going nowhere endless red sea of network guides that seem to tell you every thing but what you need to know.

i have the following software: gentoo with gnome 1.4 samba (just finished emerged it)  windoze 98se on my laptop.

the gentoo system will have two realtec 8139 cards in it (it has one)

i would like one to be for my dsl static ip address (internet)

the other for internet and file sharing with windoze

at some point i will be adding a firewall in but not now 

my question is this:

HOW DO I START TO SET THE NETWORK UP

this is my first network using linux i have done networks with all windoze computers (oh wait a child can do that)

so i am total clueless how to setup gentoo linux to do this.

thanks for your time and brain power

edited 

if you want to setup a network on windows you would click on network neighborhood

under linux you would do??

1) emerge samba which is done

now what

my network card is working and i do have internet

signed soon to a bald ex-blonde on prosackLast edited by sweetangelhsd on Mon Jul 01, 2002 4:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scandium

you need to include rtl8139 support (module 8139too) in your kernel.

If you build it in, it's ok, if you compile it as a module add 8139 to /etc/modules.autoload

that's the basic thing to get it working.

Afterwards you need to configure it with ifconfig

ifconfig eth0 ......

or whatever eth device you want to add/change

You should check out some howto on that as it's too much info for a forum thread (see how the install doc does it, it's pretty the same procedure)

----------

## sweetangelhsd

i have the network card working what i would like to know is how to setup samba and do i need any other software to do this tanks

----------

## delta407

man samba, man iptables, man...  :Wink: 

----------

## sweetangelhsd

that helped 

but i still am total lost for some reason i just don't get it so does one now where i read a install guide to making all this works. you know like the gentoo setup guide something along them lines.

----------

## RebelYell

 *sweetangelhsd wrote:*   

> that helped 
> 
> but i still am total lost for some reason i just don't get it so does one now where i read a install guide to making all this works. you know like the gentoo setup guide something along them lines.

 

If you're in fancy gui stuff, try installing webmin on your gentoo box (the latest webmin version supports gentoo, btw).

The install process of webmin is quite easy, and after that you're gonna be able to configure the gentoo box via internet exploder from the windoze box. Take a look at Webmin and see if it's the right thing for ya.

Good luck!

----------

## sweetangelhsd

it's something to think about

i still would like to figure the samba thing out the more i read the more confused i get i have owned my own computer shop for years and can figure most things out hell i was working on computer when all you had was kaypro computers with kbasic. so any other "pionters" would be great

----------

## RebelYell

 *sweetangelhsd wrote:*   

> it's something to think about
> 
> i still would like to figure the samba thing out the more i read the more confused i get i have owned my own computer shop for years and can figure most things out *beep* i was working on computer when all you had was kaypro computers with kbasic. so any other "pionters" would be great

 

OK, then. I guess the samba.conf file, the one provided with the samba package is pretty neat to read.

And by the way, my first computer was an Amiga 500  :Wink: 

Regards,

Rebel Yell

----------

## sweetangelhsd

And by the way, my first computer was an Amiga 500 

commador 64 and 128 were my second and third 

amiga 500 was my 5 computer

----------

## hamletmun

HOWTO  - Make your Internet Connection Sharing to work

From ISP to GENTOO - (eth0:DHCP or STATIC IP)

From GENTOO to WINDOWS - (eth1:192.168.0.1)

1.

insmod your.nic.module (i.e. "insmod 3c59x") for both nics if differ

2.

if your ISP uses DHCP, "dhcpcd eth0"

if static, "ifconfig eth0 your.static.ip netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway your.isp.gateway"

Now is time to configure the connection sharing

this is just for kenels greater than 2.4.x with iptables

1.

insmod iptables_nat

2. 

echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

3.

iptables -F 

iptables -t nat -F 

iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT 

iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT 

iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT 

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE

(if your linux uses eth0 to connect your isp)

4.

In the Windows Machine:

192.168.0.1 in the gateway

numbers from your /etc/resolv.conf in DNS server

----------

